# NCD



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I wanted to stay quiet till next year but someone posted this cab for $20 this morning so went and got it.

Its a Vintage Sunn 212 open back cab, speakers are shoot and in need of a new grill cloth.

Sellers pics :





































Tolex is in perfect shape and I have both back plates.

Just need some grill cloth. Anyone know what is the best replacement for Sunn grill cloth ??? 

What remains around the front looks a hell of lot like Traynor grill cloth...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice find! (as per usual)


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Just need some grill cloth. Anyone know what is the best replacement for Sunn grill cloth ???


# 6301005 Fender style Black/Silver/White



# 6301005 Fender style Black/Silver/White - Google Search


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> Just need some grill cloth. Anyone know what is the best replacement for Sunn grill cloth ???
> 
> 
> # 6301005 Fender style Black/Silver/White
> ...


Thanks!

I just read pretty much the same thing on Talkbass. Seems that the Traynor is a closer match compared to the Fender style for pre 69 cabs like the one I just got.

Traynor is also 4 times the price... hummm...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Nice find! (as per usual)



Thanks !

I`ll take better pics of it when the wife is out... lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always thought a Hawaiin themed grill cloth would look cool on a cab. 

Yeah, call me crazy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That’s the same cab that I sold to Red Green about 10 years ago after I’d fixed the speaker with duck tape.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Grill cloth In Toronto area; Nex Gen Guitar.









NCD


I wanted to stay quiet till next year but someone posted this cab for $20 this morning so went and got it. Its a Vintage Sunn 212 open back cab, speakers are shoot and in need of a new grill cloth. Sellers pics : Tolex is in perfect shape and I have both back plates. Just need some...




www.guitarscanada.com













1967 Sunn Solarus 2x12 COMBO AMP -FREE SHIPPING Vertical EL34 Amplifier Reverb | #1693213318


1967 Sunn Solarus 2x12 Vertical Combo Amp 40 Watt 2xEL34 Power Amp Section (more like 60w+ if you know about about weird conservative Sunn ratings in the 1960s) 1 Original Oxford Speaker 1 Replacement




www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

On my area, Montreal, one of the best speaker tech may do the job for $45 to $65 or very close for each speaker.
He do a lots of vintage speaker for my and some friends


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> That’s the same cab that I sold to Red Green about 10 years ago after I’d fixed the speaker with duck tape.


Duck tape and tin foil !  

Nice job !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Latole said:


> On my area, Montreal, one of the best speaker tech may do the job for $45 to $65 or very close for each speaker.
> He do a lots of vintage speaker for my and some friends


Tu me donneras les infos pour ton chum SVP !

I have a JBL speaker that would need a reconne.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> Tu me donneras les infos pour ton chum SVP !
> 
> I have a JBL speaker that would need a reconne.



MP envoyé


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well... the wife finally went out for some errands so took out the cab from my truck !  

Here you see it after @Wardo previously fixed it up in the past... 










Gotta love the aluminum and duck tape fix !!! Only in Canada... 










Got 3 drivers in there


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Top speaker might be worth fixing up !










Wonder what this comes out of...










Will have to look it up.

Bottom speaker should be an original , will need to verify that also.










Third speaker is just a 10 inch woofer...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That repair was working better than new when it left my hands; and I put a warranty on it - 30 seconds or the time it takes to get off my driveway whichever expires first.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Let the restore begin...










Main cab will go in storage until I finish with the rest.

Here is a better pic of the bottom speaker.









OK... Here is the grill cloth that was under the Sunn logo. its the cleanest part of it. The weave is almost identical to the Traynor weave !!!  Man this is confusing... Fender grill cloth is nowhere near this ! or is it just me with Traynor in the brain ??? 🤯










Opinions are appreciated !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

So cleaned up the front baffle.



















Raining here so the baffle will need time to dry, will then apply a new coat of flat black on it to get it ready for a new grill cloth.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

465-048
465 ; Oxford speaker 
048 ; 48 th week of 1960 or 1970

More 1970 IMO


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Took the 5 minutes it took to give the baffle a quick coat to make it ready.




























Make it nice...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

And just to prove that I`m not going cuckoo for cocoa puffs with Traynor... 🐦

Here is the remainder Sunn grill cloth against a 1965 and a 1966 Traynor grill cloth...

1966









and 1965









Ha! Just follow my nose !!! 🦜


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you get some grill cloth?

Edit..I see you posted pictures at the same time I asked that!

So you need vintage Traynor cloth...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice job ! 

Grill clothes are very close to each other


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Did you get some grill cloth?
> 
> Edit..I see you posted pictures at the same time I asked that!
> 
> So you need vintage Traynor cloth...


I`ll take a look a the new stuff first, have a piece here somewhere...

To redo the front baffle of this 212, need a wide enough piece. I doubt any piece from a Traynor columns would fit.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> I`ll take a look a the new stuff first, have a piece here somewhere...
> 
> To redo the front baffle of this 212, need a wide enough piece. I doubt any piece from a Traynor columns would fit.


No the columns are too narrow.
And if you had a big 2x15 traynor with nice cloth, you wouldn't mess that up either. 

I hope you find something close enough.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Found it ! 

I had ordered a piece of Traynor grill cloth 2 or 3 years ago and never used it.










As you can see, it matches nicely with the Sunn one.










it actually matches nicely with the old Traynor grill....










Tomorrow will try my hand at installing it !  

Read that its quite a task...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think you're right about the top speaker might be worth repairing. You already know how to do it. 



Frenchy99 said:


> Gotta love the aluminum and duck tape fix !!! Only in Canada...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I think you're right about the top speaker might be worth repairing. You already know how to do it.


I`ll send it to @Wardo , he`s the expert with the duck tape...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

First off... lots of respect to those that do this for a living.

Just finished installing the grill cloth... man was I happy when I was done! 😓

Think it turned out great !




























You can play drums on it !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

After a full wash of the cab, greased all the wheels, just waiting for everything to dry to re-assemble.










The front is not fully installed yet.










Before

















Happy with the results !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing restoration/transformation! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fully assembled without speakers inside. Took advantage once the cab was dry to shoot some black inside also.





































What I like the most of this cab is it`s size.

24 W. X 11.5 D. X 29 H.

Most heads fit on it with no problem.

Now, what to put as speaker in it...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

V30 & G-12H. I, love that combo.


Frenchy99 said:


> Now, what to put as speaker in it...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Taking a chance.

Saw these for sale and after negotiating, went to get them. I will try them out in this cab.




























1968 Canadian Jensen “Concert” ceramic magnet series EM1220, seller told me they came out of a fender cab.

The surround's are redone.

Hope they sound as good as they look !

Work in progress...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wardo said:


> That repair was working better than new when it left my hands; and I put a warranty on it - 30 seconds or the time it takes to get off my driveway whichever expires first.


Known as a "One-Two Warranty" in Northern Ontario...

ONE-ce you leave, TWO f_ckin bad.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Taking a chance.
> 
> Saw these for sale and after negotiating, went to get them. I will try them out in this cab.
> 
> View attachment 340095



You shouldn't have _any_ trouble with "ice pick highs" based on dust cap size and the dope on those surrounds.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> You shouldn't have _any_ trouble with "ice pick highs" based on dust cap size and the dope on those surrounds.


I knew that the surrounds were redone and doped. I got them on the cheap side. Since this is an open cab might still get enough highs for good definition. The dust cap size is another thing, I think he had nothing smaller when he did them. 

At low level, the cab sounds good. Haven't had the opportunity to open it up yet. Lots going on...

Worst case scenario, i`ll recone them myself with the proper kits.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Just plug your brightest sounding amps into it and...voila!


----------

